# Argentius?



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that was you yesterday (Saturday) afternoon in Seward Park at the base of the hill chatting on your cell phone when I came cruising by. I rode with my team for about half of the Saturday loop and then rode north to a friend's in Seattle. 

Ride On!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

It seems there were a number of Argent reports yesterday. I met one of his teammates -- from last year -- at the Starbucks in Leschi who said I just missed him. International man of mystery, he is. 

So what's with the new team?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Jeans, no helmet?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Response!*



Spinnerman said:


> I'm pretty sure that was you yesterday (Saturday) afternoon in Seward Park at the base of the hill chatting on your cell phone when I came cruising by. I rode with my team for about half of the Saturday loop and then rode north to a friend's in Seattle.
> 
> Ride On!


I THOUGHT that might be you! What's news? I might try to ride with you folks this Saturday ...

Sorry I couldn't chat, I was talking with my sister about some christmas plans... did you ride up there from the T-town?

And, for JP, who'd you talk to on Saturday? I had a pretty serious ride -- left at 6:15 AM, met my (new) teammates at the UW at 9:00, rode with them until about 12:30, drank coffee with old teammates and friends at Leschi, left there, and rode home, at which I arrived just past 3:00pm. 8-hour ride!

I'll have to talk to you about New Zealand, how'd it go?


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes, I rode up from T-Town. With about 1/2 of the team ride and the ride to Seattle was just over 4 hours. Not as serious as 8 hours I saw that you were on the phone so I kept the pedals turning.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

NZ trip was killer. Buglet got sick at the end, but it didn't put too much of a damper on the trip. Oh, and don't ask about the tour bus that backed into my rental car. ;-) I DNF'd my attempt at 2 laps in Taupo, but it was great for a lap. Just got a bit sick, I think. Ride report (with pics) here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1320292#post1320292

Oh, and the guy on your old team was a tall skinny (no surprise there) guy with an accent I couldn't quite place -- German, perhaps.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That would be Martin. He's Czech.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Joining the mob?*



Argentius said:


> left at 6:15 AM, met my (new) teammates at the UW at 9:00


Are you riding with Hagens/Berman? I recall you saying something about riding a Ridley next year. Hopefully I'll see you around at some races next year. My 2007 season was pretty much a write-off with work and low motivation. But I'm back on the horse bigtime for 2008 and I'll likely race in WA a reasonable amount to fill up the calendar. 

You should come up to race BC Superweek this year. At least the Tour de White Rock, lots of climbing there but it is short and steep and repetitive. I can offer accomodation and I live on the course.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the offer on White Rock, the team and I haven't finalized our calendar but I'll definitely try and make it!

No, I haven't joined THAT mob. I'm going to be on the (much) smaller Axley / Gin Optics squad, which is proooobably going to ride Ridleys for '08.


----------

